# civilian weapons



## ao_sepia (Jan 16, 2022)

*SA-85M*: A semi-automatic-only version intended for civilian sales in the United States; imported by Kassnar in both pre- and post-ban versions,some K.B.I. imported.

*Kassnar version*





























						Hungarian FEG SA-85M Semiautomatic Rifle
					






					americanhistory.si.edu
				




*K.B.I. version*




















*AK-63D* (*AMMS* in Hungarian service): An AKMS copy with an under-folding steel stock.














						FEG SA-85M - educate me, please
					

A guy nearby has a post-ban SA-85M for sale for $650.  I have had several AMD-65 (TGI/FEG as well as Century), and I really like them, especially the TGI/FEG, but I don't know anything about the SA-85M.  Can you folks tell me about their quality and whether it's worth $650?    Also, I've seen...




					www.theakforum.net
				




*SA-2000S:* Federal Assault Weapons ban-era version with single stack magazine. Exclusively for the US market,K.B.I. imported.
























						Feg Of Hungary Model Sa 2000 Kbi Ak47 Black Syn Furniture 30 Rnd Mag 7.62x39
					

Pre owned KBI Firearms (FEG Hungary) Semi Auto Rifle.  AK47 type model SA2000.  Chambered in 7.62x39 cal with 30 rnd mag.  Has 16 barrel with great bore (rifl




					www.gunauction.com
				




data from








						AK-63 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------

